# Holgas and other experiments with photography



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Originally Posted by mrjimmy:
The Holga's great autopilot. I've had mine for a year now. Nothing beats point and shoot medium format.

Reply by Autopilot:
i'm really looking forward to getting it... perhaps this should be a topic for a new thread, but what iso film do you find works best, mrjimmy? the place i got it from recommends 400 for general photography. but i'm traveling to nz next month and it'll be late summer. i want to get some kick ass outdoor travel shots with it and i'd prefer to use 100 myself...

also, have you done any modifications to it? i plan to try to tape up the light leaks, but i hear you can adjust it for a bulb setting, or to accept 35mm, and someone on the net screwed in a threaded step up ring to have it accept filters. have you done anything like that?

Back to mrjimmy:
I decided not to hijack the Toronto weather thread so here we are.

To answer the film question, go with many types. I'm assuming you know something about photography so go with 400 (or 800) for flexibility and go slower for image quality and detail. I shoot both B&W and colour and I let the ASA and film type choose my shot for me.

Detail is something you won't get with the Holga - it is more about presence and feel. A vague reproduction of the world. It's like half memories.

The only mod i've made is taping the camera up constantly. I don't feel that light leaks lend themselves to my creative process. I also shoot 6 x 4.5 and I turn the camera vertically to make the 6 horizontal. I only like shooting horizontal... I feel it's more representational to how we see.

The Holga I have has a built in flash. A bit fancy I know but can come in handy in certain situations. You are going to love shooting with it!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

mrjimmy said:


> I decided not to hijack the Toronto weather thread so here we are.


good call. i saw the title of this thread and chuckled...  

i got the sf (flash) model also. i generally like using slow films on my f55 (i am winding my own rolls of bulk ilford pan f 50 currently), but i think without a tripod socket i might stick with faster films initially.

i'm normally an ilford girl but i've been thinking of trying kodax tri-x for kicks.

the initial application for the holga i thought of was shooting pictures of my brother's band when i visit him next month. and of course, road trip pics.

i have no desire currently to start shooting colour with it, but i may venture into velvia this summer.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

i wouldn't use the Holga for anything you hope to be important. Though the camera is good, I would use a proper camera to go with it.

As for film, it doesn't matter, i just use the cheapest stuff i can I get for it, so usually expired rolls I have hanging around. Try Agfa APX. It's really fine grain, and its cheap.

For mods, You can try toycamera.com. That's probably the best Holga site around, lots of useful information there.

vince


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> i wouldn't use the Holga for anything you hope to be important. Though the camera is good, I would use a proper camera to go with it.


oh, absolutely vince. i have an automatic slr, a manual slr coming (see avatar), and a p&s digital also. i intend to use the holga for creative purposes, but not to rely on it for competition stuff or anything, unless in the print stage something presents itself 

i was thinking of agfa apx... i might experiment with the 120 film because i stick with ilford for 35mm.


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

*Lomo Smena 35*

35mm film is cheaper and more convenient to get processed, some of you may want to consider the poor man's Lomo camera the Smena (CMEHA in Russian) around 12$US.

I have had limited success with this cheap little all-plastic rangefinder.
Having some prior experience with aperture/speed settings is a must because there is no meter involved. One has the estimate the available light and set the camera according to the little pictograms i.e. cloudy, sunny.

It's fun to learn and play with, shooting outside on sunny days.
See the translated instruction sheet at www.kataan.org/smena


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Phil_MTL said:


> 35mm film is cheaper and more convenient to get processed...


yeah, that's why i plan to shoot only b&w 120 film and process and print it myself at the camera club. (or at home for processing once i get a few last key elements...)


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I just discovered recently that Ilford is in Receivership. It's long term future looks very dicey at the moment.
Ilford Press Release last September 

Another sad fact is that medium format is suffering a rapid painfull death. Even fine old used Hasselblads are dropping into the Holga price territory (only a slight exaggeration).


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> i wouldn't use the Holga for anything you hope to be important. Though the camera is good, I would use a proper camera to go with it.


Although, like with any camera, what you create with it could become important.



> 35mm film is cheaper and more convenient to get processed


It's really only cheaper insofar that you get 12 exposures as opposed to 36. Process and contact still is only about $12-$15 but what you get is far superior (120)



> i was thinking of agfa apx... i might experiment with the 120 film because i stick with ilford for 35mm.


I started using Ilford in school but I found after a bit of trial and error that it couldn't stand up to the density and contrast Kodak could deliver. So much B&W photography out there is actually grey photography - there is no black or white present. As far as blowing Kodak (T-Max) out of the water is Fuji Neopan. The one product from Ilford I thought was good was XP2. It was a C41 processed B&W film. The rolls I shot had a really creamy grain structure - really quite nice.



> Another sad fact is that medium format is suffering a rapid painfull death. Even fine old used Hasselblads are dropping into the Holga price territory (only a slight exaggeration).


Most of the professionals I know are slowly changing over their 35mm systems to digital. As far as medium format, digital still can't hold a candle to it. I shot some slow speed evenly lit negatives of building facades with a Hasselblad and enlarged them to 1:1 scale at 12' x 12' and they resolved almost grainlessly (if there is such a word). Where have you seen the Hasselblad deals Rob because I would love to start snapping tham up!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I've seen some half decent Hasselblads with back, lens and finder for around $1,000 used. This would be unheard of even a couple of years ago. 
Mamiya 645's, Pentax 645's and Bronica ETR's are in the $500 to $800 range now for private sales or ebay eBay Canada Medium Format 

If you're in Toronto check out Vistek. They are very willing to negotiate deals on used medium format equipment. The wedding market is going digital in a big way now, so the commercial medium format camera buyers are few and far between. Bronica stopped making medium format cameras (except for their little rangefinder, I think). The only people still interested in medium format are the advanced hobbyists. And most of us aren't willing to fork out the big bucks since it's not how we earn our living.

As an example, I was in Vistek a couple of weeks ago looking at their used wares. They had a few Pentax 6x7 bodies that seemed reasonably priced. I was offered a package deal with MLU body, meter prism, and three lenses for $1,400. I was very tempted, but I have too many cameras already so I said thanks but no thanks. They've also stopped buying used 35mm cameras cause they can't resell them. It's a buyers market out there. I'm sure the prices of quality film cameras are going to keep dropping for a while yet.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

[QUOTE i was thinking of agfa apx... i might experiment with the 120 film because i stick with ilford for 35mm.[/QUOTE]

You'll love Agfa APX. I used it almost exclusively when I was a first year photo student. You get great results when developed in agfa rodinal developer, very fine grain and excellent contrast for a medium speed film. In fact the only thing I didn't like about it was tryin to find the grain when I was making prints. If you can find some, APX 25 (discontinued for about 4 years now) is about the best B+W film I ever used. I'm making great prints from scanning them into a flatbed, 8x10 prints and sharp as nails.

Autopilot, you should also try to find some expired tranny film or some loose rolls (as in left over emulsion number rolls, and not unravelled rolls) for the Holga. That's great fun, you'd be surprised on how great the colour can be with that plastic lens.
Oh, and don't forget to say f*ck techniqe when shooting with the Holga . I always shot straight into the sun just cause I know it's wrong, but the effects can be pretty cool.  

have fun

vince (is confused on where he left his Holga and Lomo  cameras)


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Rob said:


> I just discovered recently that Ilford is in Receivership. It's long term future looks very dicey at the moment.
> Ilford Press Release last September


noooooooooooo!  what will i do without my pan f???



> Even fine old used Hasselblads are dropping into the Holga price territory (only a slight exaggeration).


yessssss! :heybaby: 

sadly the more i buy, the more equipment i want... photography can be a bloody expensive hobby...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> Autopilot, you should also try to find some expired tranny film or some loose rolls (as in left over emulsion number rolls, and not unravelled rolls) for the Holga. That's great fun, you'd be surprised on how great the colour can be with that plastic lens.


i think downtown camera has some decent expired stuff on occasion... i'm going to head down there this weekend for window shopping anyway.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

new question: i am looking forward to using infrared with my new fm10. (my f55 uses infrared beams either to read the dx coding of the film or to help with the af system, or maybe both, depending on things i've read, so i can't use infrared with that.)

does anyone know if kodax hie infrared is available in 120 or 220 sizes? also, do you think the holga can every be taped up enough to prevent fogging of the infrared? or is it unrealistic to think you can get passable results with this type of film on this camera?


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

the only infared film I'm aware of that available in the 120 format is konica, got a whole brick laying around the house that I never got around to shooting.

You could try it in the Holga, but I doubt it would be a good idea. probably way too much fogging would occur. You would also have to load it in complete darkness, or at least a changing bag. You get light leaks no matter how well you tape up your holga, so you would probably get the same problem with infared.

For fun effects, why not try cross processing trannies in C-41 chemisry.

I've never used or held the F55, but isn't there a manuel setting for film. On my F90x, I can set the film speed instead relying on the dx sensor. And for focus you can always use manual focus. But manual focus lenses usually have a infared focus line on the barrels to help out with focussing.

vince


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Some Nasty News

No More B&W Paper from Big Yellow


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Rob said:


> Some Nasty News
> 
> No More B&W Paper from Big Yellow


I saw this on CP24 last night.I am so dismayed. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ilford was always the leader in B&W paper over Kodak and I believe they are still manufacturing RC and fibre based products.

B&W was diminishing in popularity in the 70s with the advent of colour technology and poloroid. I'm suprised Kodak continued to make it for so long as most professionals I know were using Ilford paper (the rule was Kodak for film, Ilford for paper). On the other hand Kodak makes fantastic colour paper. I have used in in many applications and it remains consistant. 

The consumer/ prosumer digital market will kill off point and shoot, consumer film stocks and photolabs faster than specialized products like B&W film and paper. They aren't the ones buying specialized products. It's much more relegated to students, enthusiasts and fine artists. Until recently, most B&W professional work was shot B&W and printed on colour paper (a much more flexible process). Perhaps the students/ enthusiasts/ artists are buying less?

All this being said, I do believe that eventually film will be replaced by digital. I believe that it will take a long time but ultimately, the convenience and advances in technology make it hard to resist (spoken by a true fan of film).


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I saw this announcement recently and thought it would be fitting for this thread.
If you're in the Toronto region you might be interested in this group.

APUG - Analog Photograph Users Group


----------

